

Smartphones are a threat to morals - ryutin
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/innovations/post/smartphones-are-empowering-our-vices-like-never-before/2014/03/27/1dd2c716-b5ab-11e3-bab2-b9602293021d_blog.html

======
ggchappell
FTA:

> We don’t need phone-free zones the way we now have smoke-free zones.

We don't?

We _do_ have phone-free zones: pretty much all theaters, many locker rooms,
some classrooms, a few restaurants. Expanding this idea at least a little
strikes me as a good thing.

------
lazylizard
why is watching porn imoral?

